# Is Fright Catalog out of business?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I've noticed that they haven't updated their site in a while. And they definitely haven't added any new products in nearly a year. (Would think that this is the time of year they would start rolling new stuff out.)
Plus, I just clicked on my cart and it said that they were currently taking inventory and not taking any orders.

Sounds weird.

Has anyone heard that they're going out of business or something?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've read several places that they are going out of business or trying to sell it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Bummer. They carried some good stuff.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Fright Cat. does carry some good stuff, although I've noticed over the years their prices have not been as competitive as they were. What I miss most is their sister website they ran years ago called 'cheap creeps' which was awesome. I got some really great deals on stuff from there. Now they are putting everything on 'penny auctions' ebay and ripping you off by charging out the waazooo for shipping. Not happy with them.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I faithfully have been using fright catalog for the past 6 years, not even looking for better deals. I have always been very happy with their cutomer service and fast shipping. Guess I may as well spend some time and start shopping around now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, when you don't pay your bills, things like this happen.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

uh oh...you know something we don't


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

they are rip off artists..they would do a good job making their site look all nice so they can sucker fools into paying way more for their merchandise...i guess that tactic has failed them


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldnt call thier customers fools. That is a bit harsh. I shopped there...occasionally I actually bought something. I admit that I typically saw something I liked there, then hit the search engine to get it at a better price somewhere else, but some people like the convenience of just getting it without a bunch of hassle and watsed time. To some of us, time is a far more vaulable commodity than money. You can always make more money, your time is finite.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

We ordered a few things from them the past couple of years. It got here FAST b/c they're only a half hour from me. I've thought about taking a ride over sometime but didn't know if they did business face to face at all. I guess that's a moot point now


----------



## landscapeman (Jul 6, 2009)

I have always got a catalog from them every year. Bought from them a couple of times and was really impressed when I received a broken item. Replaced it fast. But the only real reason I bought from them was that they had the item in stock and it was pressing the 31st. To Bad though.


----------

